# Chris



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

In regards to contributions:

I know this board isn't free for ya to run and keep up, and I was thinking maybe of scraping up a few bucks and throwing it in the hat to help the forum.

My question is: What are some of the wants and needs to keep this Forum going ?

Im not trying to be nosey, just curious.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi John, 

Thanks for asking. Right now basically placing a few bucks into the community chest is all we need. Whatever you can spare would be great. Everything else is pretty much paid for. At some point in time we may be looking at getting a few more moderators so anyone that places a contribution into the chest gets first consideration.

As far as a long term plan I would eventually like to move this forum to the UBB software on a faster server but we will cross that bridge financially when we get there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

moderators???....you think maybe im trying to bribe you,.... wait....it sounds like your threatning me now.:rollin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

Out of curiousity from your post I went to Infopop and looked at the ubb software briefly. Did I read and interpert that correctly, its $200.00 for the software and 1 years license?....Wow, price kinda shocked me.:x


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

Yep, you read it correctly. Plus you also need a server and software to load the UBB. It's definitely expensive but not too far out of range. It really all depends on how much time I have on my hands to set something like that up. I will be changing jobs soon so I'm waiting to see how that goes first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Good Luck on the job Chris !!


----------

